# Lure making?



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

So I started this thread in the wrong place didn't realize there was a spot for it. Ooops.. anyway I was wondering if anyone could help me out when to start when it comes to making cranks and or trolling lures for walleye and saugeye? Is there any kits out there for making the body of the lures or do I just go out and wing it and try and carve something out of a piece of balsa? Any input is greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

promag said:


> So I started this thread in the wrong place didn't realize there was a spot for it. Ooops.. anyway I was wondering if anyone could help me out when to start when it comes to making cranks and or trolling lures for walleye and saugeye? Is there any kits out there for making the body of the lures or do I just go out and wing it and try and carve something out of a piece of balsa? Any input is greatly appreciated thanks.


Check Janns Netcraft, they used to sell blank lures, you just paint em up and add hooks.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/crankbait-bodies/


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

promag said:


> So I started this thread in the wrong place didn't realize there was a spot for it. Ooops.. anyway I was wondering if anyone could help me out when to start when it comes to making cranks and or trolling lures for walleye and saugeye? Is there any kits out there for making the body of the lures or do I just go out and wing it and try and carve something out of a piece of balsa? Any input is greatly appreciated thanks.


I would learn from this tred,how to cast lures,it is much faster process,and they work same for the fish.Tigger is describing the process.
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/night-bite-walleye-baits.81170/


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks this helps alot.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

OGF is a great resource for someone getting into making their own baits. Searching for specific subjects in the Tackle Making section can help a lot.
Also, here is a page with some very good info on making your own wood baits. There are some great tips here that can save you time and answer a lot of questions. (One pop up on this page) Hope this helps.
https://makewoodenlures.com/lurecraft/


----------

